# [SOLVED] Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy Install Issue



## Flight Sim Guy

Hey, I'm installing SWJK: Jedi Academy and when I insert Disk 2 and click okay it gives me a,

"Setup could not find a file on the specified path or disk.

Please check that the proper disk is inserted or specify a new path."

So I browsed to the disk but it does the same thing.


----------



## tom982

*Re: Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy Install Issue*

Hello Flight Sim Guy and welcome to TSF artytime:

Try copying all of the files off disc 2 and pasting them into a folder on your desktop. Let me know if there are any problems copying any of the files please.

Are there any visible scratches to the discs?

Tom


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

*Re: Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy Install Issue*

Okay, I turned off UAC and rebooted and it loaded fine. The Troubleshooting section on the disk said to do this if the game crashed after launch, but I guess it works before install also. Thanks, though.


----------



## tom982

Hi Flight Sim Guy,

That's great news. Thanks for sharing your solution with us, I'm sure others experiencing the same problem as you will really appreciate you taking the time to do so!

Tom


----------



## ParkourBeaver

Hi, im having issues with installation too. It wont detect that I have assets1.pk3 file on disc 2. Any way to fix this?:whistling:


----------

